# MTB-Mädels in KO/MYK und Umgebung?!



## ciddi (19. August 2021)

Wo sind die Damen? …

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach gleichgesinnten Mädels die Lust haben, ab und an mal gemeinsam die lokalen Trails unsicher zu machen und sich auszutauschen. Ich fahre fast ausschließlich mit meinem Freund und Freunden und würde mich daher über ein wenig Womenpower freuen 😉
Am liebsten fahre ich Enduro, schöne Touren, oder am Besten eine Kombination aus beidem 👌🏻
An alle männlichen Leser: Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Freundin, oder jemandem im Freundeskreis, dem es so geht wie mir? Dann immer her mit dem Kontakt. 

In diesem Sinne, hoffentlich bis Bald im Wald ✌🏼
Grüße Cindy


----------



## JohnCasey (19. August 2021)

Den Luxus, nach einem spezifischen Geschlecht zu fragen, kann ich mir leider nicht erlauben. Wäre froh, überhaupt Leute zu kennen, die regelmäßig MTB fahren   

Die mir bekannten Damen mit MTB sind leider nicht so Trail-begeistert, wünsche dir aber trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt06 (20. August 2021)

Huhu Cindy!

ich hätte da tatsächlich meine bessere Hälfte, die inzwischen auch Enduro fährt.
Allerdings (noch) auf einem E-Bike.

Wenn du möchtest, stelle ich gerne mal den Kontakt her. Wir wohnen zwar in Diez, aber da Koblenz mein Heimathafen ist, sind wir auch häufig dort unterwegs.

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## ciddi (22. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Den Luxus, nach einem spezifischen Geschlecht zu fragen, kann ich mir leider nicht erlauben. Wäre froh, überhaupt Leute zu kennen, die regelmäßig MTB fahren
> 
> Die mir bekannten Damen mit MTB sind leider nicht so Trail-begeistert, wünsche dir aber trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


Dann solltest Du deine Damen wohl öfter mal auf die Trails einladen.  Die Begeisterung kommt von allein🙂 Bei Vermeidungstaktik aufgrund von Angst hilft  Fahrtechnik. Ich kenn da jemanden, der macht das ziemlich gut. Nur für Erden Fall 😉…


Dirt06 schrieb:


> Huhu Cindy!
> 
> ich hätte da tatsächlich meine bessere Hälfte, die inzwischen auch Enduro fährt.
> Allerdings (noch) auf einem E-Bike.
> ...


Sehr gerne! Da gibts doch bestimmt auch ein paar nette Trails in Eurer Gegend?
E-Bike fahre ich allerdings nicht, macht aber ja nix.
VG


----------



## Deleted 589955 (23. August 2021)

Es gibt inzwischen eine recht große Truppe mit Mädels aus Koblenz, Lahnstein, Bad Ems,..., da findet sich eigentlich immer wer, die Bock hat. 
Ich schreib dir gleich ne pn.


----------

